# Dream Horse Game.



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm a little bored, so I'll start a little game/quiz of sorts. If you suddenly found a magical credit card with an unlimited amount of funds:

1) How many horses would you have?
2) What breed/color/size/ect?
3) What would you do with them (dressage, trail riding, breed, teach...)?
4) Where would you keep them? (board or at home? If at home, in what sort of set-up?)
5) Anything else? 

I'll go first! 

1) I would love to have three horses. 
2) One Rocky Mountain Horse, One Fjord and one Draft/Draft Cross.
3) I would do some trail riding and possibly dressage. 
4) I would buy a nice big hunk of land somewhere with an impressive landscape, in the mountains I think, and build a nice house and stable suitable for 3 horses but with room to expand. 
5) Not that I can think of.

Ok, that what I came up with. You all have a go!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

1) Assuming I had the staff to care for them, I would buy 5-6.
2) I have 2 different breeding programs. One for Canadians and one for Clydes 
3) Hunter/Jumpers and Dressage
4) I would build my own riding facility pretty much like the facility I'm at. Have 2 different indoors and an outdoor grass ring and a sand ring.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

1- i would have two or three (maybe more)
2- Palomino Quarter Horse, a Friesian, Knabstrupper, draft cross
3- trails, show english, western, barrels
4- buy a boarding facility or board at a local barn (if i boarded id only have 2 horses, if i kept them at my own place id consider having more) indoor ring attached to the barn, outdoor sand ring, 45 stalls, 2 tack rooms. lots of trails
5- would buy a Siberian Husky as a barn dog


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

1) I'd have as many as they'd need me. if that's one... then it's one... if it's ten... it's ten. Maximum would be ten.  Minimum would be one.
2) If I got to choose, it would be some draft horse. Either a mix or a purebred I don't really care...
3) Trail Riding, and some Therepeutic Riding as well. And by that... I don't mean just kids who are mentally or physically "retarded" (I don't like that word), but also people who come from hard backgrounds, and need to move on with their life, while healing old wounds.
4) At home... Pretty much build my own "facility". I'd have a TON of trails nearby though. 
5) I would have a ton of rescue pit bulls and rotties as well. Not running around with the horses... but being in a different area, but each being loved like the horses.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

1. Probably around 5

2. *First Horse*
- Dappled grey TB gelding 16.3 hands who competes in hunter/jumper and jumpers.
*Second Horse*
- Gypsy Vanner or Haflinger gelding or mare around 14 hands whos perfect for beginners but also can do well in jumping.
*Third Horse*
- Draft or Draft Cross gelding who is around 16-17 hands and does well in dressage but is also an awesome trail horse.
*Fourth Horse*
- Loud Leopard Appy gelding 16.2 hands who is a one person horse and needs some work with trust issues and handling, but will be stunning once finished.
*Fifth Horse*
- Black TB foal who I can train by myself and already show potential as an eventer.

3. Just about everything, mainly dressage, hunters, jumpers, and eventing but also some western stuff too.

4. At home. I would have a 8 stall barn with a tack room, feed room, and wash rack. Also, an indoor arena, outdoor arena, and roundpen. Maybe even a small cross country course. Huge pastures with shelters in everyone. I could go on and on.

5. I would also have my dream house on the property and my dream dog (a Newfoundland).


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

1.4-5
2.paint,fresian, gaited(tennesse walker or something like that), quarter horse, mustang
3. western,lots of trails, and maybe some jumping
4.nice barn with run ins, lots of pasture, indoor and outdoor ring, lots of wooded, hilly trails.
5.big house with a loft and rescued greyhounds


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

1) I'd be a horse hoarder if i had the money (I just hope I'm never a lottery winner)
2) 
a. http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1262210

b. http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1281472

c. http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1266436

d. http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1272302

e. http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1215851

Just a few that I'd be happy to own

3) Everything that I possibly could teach them and I'd show, a lot.

4) Big house with two huge indoor and outdoor arenas and a huge barn in the back with acres of land for fields.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

1) maybe two ? well, only one at the moment but when i would have more time then i think two would be the right amount for me
2)Icelandics.. rare colors preferably
3)trail riding & building up gates and good physical shape
4) I´d buy a small farm somewhere up in the country
5)Nah not really..


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Supermane said:


> 1) I'd be a horse hoarder if i had the money (I just hope I'm never a lottery winner)
> 2)
> a. http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1262210
> 
> ...


Some very nice horses. I would have loved to buy my trainer's GP horse she just sold. A horse that cost half my house :shock:


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

1) How many horses would you have?* I have 4 and would like to have 10 horses*
2) What breed/color/size/ect? *One Qh stallion,one breedingstock paint/qhmare,one paint mare, one paint/appaloosa mare, one appaloosa mare, one arab/appaloosa mare, one mustang mare, one qh mare, and 2 geldings. *
3) What would you do with them (dressage, trail riding, breed, teach...)? *Barrel racing and trail riding,breed, lesson horse*
4) Where would you keep them? (board or at home? If at home, in what sort of set-up?) *At home with a lots of land to roam free *
5) Anything else? *A house and a front pouch where I can see my horses while Iam swining and family and a horse barn. *


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

1) How many horses would you have? Between me and my husband we already have 4. In addition to the ones I currently have, I would get my dream hafling of dark chocolate with flaxen mane, about 14.2-14.3 hands. I would also get a black canadian or percheron for my husband with no white markings since that is his dream horse. I would also adopt 2 BLM mustangs a year to gentle/train and place them in forever homes after the BLMs required year is over with. So in all it would be 6 full time horses and 2 rescues. Oh yes, and can't forget my donkey.  So I guess that makes 9 at any given point.

2) What breed/color/size/ect? Well see above! It would be our 4 current ones - a 7 year old haflinger gelding (just under 14 hands), a 5 year old bay mustang(13.3 h), a bay BS paint(14.3 h), and a grey tobiano draft cross (15 h), a 7 year old red dappled donkey (13h) <- which are our current horses. Then a 14.2-14.3 chocolate haflinger mare or gelding, a 15.2 hand all-black canadian or percheron, and then the 2 BLM mustangs of whatever size/color.

3) What would you do with them (dressage, trail riding, breed, teach...)? Trail Riding and Competitive Trail Riding. Maybe some driving with the haflingers - I would love to learn how to do that. Gentling and basic saddle training with the mustangs. 

4) Where would you keep them? (board or at home? If at home, in what sort of set-up?) At home. My dream property is a barn with an indoor arena, an outdoor arena, and many large rolling pastures with some wooded areas for trail riding. I would love 100 acres. 10 acres for the facility set-up and arenas, 50 acres of pasture/hay fields, and 40 acres for trail riding through woods. Part of the wooded area would be a nice fruit orchard (apples, peach, and cherry) and have atleast one spring and creek running through the property.


5) Anything else? *sigh* a girl can dream... More realistically I would be happy with another 5-10 acres as a small hay/winter pasture area.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Cat said:


> 1) How many horses would you have? Between me and my husband we already have 4. In addition to the ones I currently have, I would get my dream hafling of dark chocolate with flaxen mane, about 14.2-14.3 hands. I would also get a black canadian or percheron for my husband with no white markings since that is his dream horse. I would also adopt 2 BLM mustangs a year to gentle/train and place them in forever homes after the BLMs required year is over with. So in all it would be 6 full time horses and 2 rescues. Oh yes, and can't forget my donkey.  So I guess that makes 9 at any given point.
> 
> 2) What breed/color/size/ect? Well see above! It would be our 4 current ones - a 7 year old haflinger gelding (just under 14 hands), a 5 year old bay mustang(13.3 h), a bay BS paint(14.3 h), and a grey tobiano draft cross (15 h), a 7 year old red dappled donkey (13h) <- which are our current horses. Then a 14.2-14.3 chocolate haflinger mare or gelding, a 15.2 hand all-black canadian or percheron, and then the 2 BLM mustangs of whatever size/color.
> 
> ...


A Canadian? :wink:  :twisted: Let me know if I can help you


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

*1) How many horses would you have?*
2-10ish. I don't think I could handle more than ten. At least two would be mine, maybe a couple boarders, and the rest would be in training for resale.

*2) What breed/color/size/ect?* Nothing huge, or with a lot of pink skin(way too easy to get burned here). Other than that, I'm pretty open. They must have a cuteness factor. xD

*3) What would you do with them?*
Do resale projects and train them for all around english riding. Mainly dressage and trail riding along with low jumping, then take them to shows to gain experiance. Then I might have a couple boarders. And my personal horses would be at least one retired oldie and then my all around pony. 

*4) Where would you keep them?*
On my own property. Buy at least 10 acres put a house and barn there, fence the rest and voila! Now I just need to make a name for my dream home.

*5) Anything else?*
I'd like a nice horse trailer, too.  And some barn cats. Then I'd let maybe like "troubled" kids come out to get fresh air and teach them to work with horses/animals.


----------



## GypsyNymph (Feb 23, 2008)

*1) How many horses would you have?*
7
*2) What breed/color/size/ect?*
Paint, Tennesee Walker, Thoroughbred, Quarter horse, Hannoverian, Arabian, Saddlebred
*3) What would you do with them (dressage, trail riding, breed, teach...)?*
Dressage, Hunter/Jumper, Eventing, Reining, Trail, Saddle Seat, Pleasure, Timed Events (pole bending and barrel racing), Lesson
*4) Where would you keep them? (board or at home? If at home, in what sort of set-up?)*
My own property. Indoor barn and arena, Outdoor barn and arena, round pen, small cross-country course, pastures, and a horse trail close by
*5) Anything else? *
A house, a few dogs


----------



## wyleeluver (Jan 7, 2007)

1) How many horses would you have? Probably 5
2) What breed/color/size/ect? 1 Morgan, 2 Fresians, and 2 Paints
3) What would you do with them (dressage, trail riding, breed, teach...)? Breed and Dressage with the Fresians, and trail ride the rest
4) Where would you keep them? (board or at home? If at home, in what sort of set-up?) At home in my big barn w/ indoor arena, 100 acre pasture(yea right) and alot of trails!
5) Anything else? nope


----------

